# Water Proof Tackle Box



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all. My tackle collection is growing and growing and obviously all of it doesn't come out for every trip. Prior to the trip I choose a few lures and pieces of tackle which I think will come in handy (or even close to handy - invariably I end up taking way too much but hey - better safe than sorry).

My gripe however is that in rough weather, with waves breaking over the yak etc some water always ends up getting inside my tackle box and salt water all over my tackle eventually results in my pet hate - rust. Does anyone have or know of a waterproof tackle box system or have any tips for keeping tackleboxes stored above deck dry?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I bought some clear boxes (no dividers) in Bunnings that are fairly good, have a rubber seal and blue clips on the sides I think thy're meant as food containers.

They keep things dry and come in a heap of sizes, I'll look up the brand later on.

I've got 2, just big enough for a pack od smokes & a lighter, they fit just right in my PFD pockets, one for a handful of lures, and one for a pack of durries.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i use a plano waterproof tacklebox that sits in the special section in my elite. it claims to be 100% waterproof but I have noticed that some water does get in especially if I'm copping waves into the cockpit (or if I forget to shut the lid....)

its approx 20cm x 10cm??

pic attached.

edit - tim (Above) is referring to the SISTEMA brand of tupperware type boxes - they are awesome and FULLY waterproof (I keep my camera in one of these)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Davey G said:


> edit - tim (Above) is referring to the SISTEMA brand of tupperware type boxes - they are awesome and FULLY waterproof (I keep my camera in one of these)


Thanks for mentioning mate, have just liberated similar style from the kitchen, exact fit for my camera and fits into my 150mm hatch for easy access on the water


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I have a PLano waterproof tackle box (which leaks like the proverbial sieve), so I transport it inside a large clipseal bag this keeps out all the water and saves me having to wash and dry things that are inside they are very cheap and last around three trips each.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scotty Beefs, I have a small tarp I use over my legs to drop the fish onto. I also use it to cover my tackle box when paddling as it diverts the water off. I originally thought it would get in the way but have not found it a problem compared to water getting into my tackle box in rough going. The only problem is in high wind, sometimes it tries to fly away.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I too have been using the sistema boxes for a number of months. One for my ff battery, one for my light that I rigged up, and a number of smaller ones for different types of lures/tackle.

They have never let me down even in 1.5 meter swell and waves breaking over the front of the yak.

And the best thing about them is that they are soooooo much cheaper than the you-beaut brands you pay a small fortune for. Got all of mine from Big W & Woolworths .


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yup Davey's right they're *Systema Klip It*, they work a treat. The 200ml fit comfortably inside a Perception Tempo PFDs pockets.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have both a Plano "waterproof" tackle box and some tupperware type boxes. I rolled on a two foot wave yesterday  and scattered four boxes in the surf. The three tupperware containers fared better than the Plano box. The tupperware was floating right on the surface and easily retrieved. One had leaked a bit, but the others were dry. I found the Plano box about five minutes later, almost completely submerged and full of water. This is to be expected as you really need a rigid box for the gasket to be effective.
I spray most of my tackle with a salt neutralizer, then a corrosion inhibitor.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't trust the sistema boxes in a full submersion. I had my phone in one when it leaked while wading (despite previous immersion tests) though I'm sure they'll be more than adequate for spray and waves.
Cheers
col.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Douglas,
You mentioned salt neutralizer and corrosion inhibitor.
What brand or names are they?
Cheers


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale

Salt-X

Salt-X Australia website

Boeshield T-9

I don't know if Boeshield is available in Australia, but there is contact info for a Japanese distributor that services Asia. You might try contacting them. 
I think INOX might be a possible substitute. Boeshield is a wax with a solvent carrier. From what I've seen the solvent does not damage other materials. I've been using it for years and have had nothing but positive experiences with it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot Douglas!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips fellas - it seems the Sistema tupperware is the way to go as the specific waterproof tackle boxes aren't all they're cracked up to be. I actually have my sounder box in one of these at the moment so it seems i'll be going shopping for some more.

Thanks again. SB


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

What if you bought some stick on weather sealing tape from Bunnings and stuck it on the lid. Would make the lid a little harder to close (From the rubber) but would help seal it alot more....

It may work


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Scottybeefs
Remove the rubber seal from the groove around the box and smear it with Vaseline. I used a type of Vaseline to smear the O rings on my Nikonos camera. The Vaseline affords an extra degree of waterproofing.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Vaso is good, but only for a shortish time. Being petrolium based, it will do bad things to the rubber eventually.

Have a look at the warning on a box of rubbers next time you see one.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey, great idea!. Slip a rubber over the tackle box. That will keep it waterproof. 
It will put a whole new spin on the term "I'm on!!!"
:lol: :lol: 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In Coles/Woolies found a box that appears to be an improvement on Systema...called Airtight and Airproof.

Has all the features of Systema, but in addition it has tabs on each end as well as sides and on this brand the clips hinge from the lid and clip on the box.

Immersed underwater for an hour with no leaking using an old much used container and seal is still in good nick


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

plano now have waterproof tackleboxes at reasonable prces. ive got some of the smallest red size and a yellow one too. they work a treat for tackle.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

aus_bass said:


> plano now have waterproof tackleboxes at reasonable prces. ive got some of the smallest red size and a yellow one too. they work a treat for tackle.


In my limited experience, they are not waterproof


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I have used several of the Plano 'water-proof boxes' and find that they basically don't hold any water out. I rinse all my lures and tackle at the end of each trip and allow to dry.

I carry a couple of lures of different types - ie a couple of poppers, a couple of shallow divers, few deep, couple of slugs and a spoon - that's about it.

I have seen a shimano box that is water-proof.

I carry my reels through the surf line in a dry bag, my phone, wallet and keys in a peli case and my camera goes in a water-proof box I got from Woolies.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I've decided to try and reduce the amount of gear I take. At present I'm back to a plano 3 section bum bag type thing. I've put small lures, jig heads etc into individual plastic zip bags. If I use them they'll go into a plastic screw top jar in the rear hatch and then they'll be cleaned when I get home. I always take to much stuff anyway.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

forgot to tell you's   , i replaced the o rings on my plano's and they work great


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I have just returned to the tackle wallet concept and keep 2-3 of everything in it and the rest stowed in boxes bellow, away from the salt and there for emergency!

I keep pre-made rigs mainly so it's only one knot or clip. I would not get this brand wallet again as the bags are harder to open than my previous one (tackle logic).

The lure wrap has magnetic hook guides and I have never seen rust in it, little bags and wraps are great because you can just clip them on anywhere.

Well it's working for now anyway and most outings I don't have to wash boxes after.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

not that i have a huge collection or anything but i have a couple of long tackle boxes (3bucks from bcf) and keep them in the lil hatch under yr legs. I cut the bag out and have a washing basket cut down in there so they don't slide all over the place. Also followed Arpies advice and got meself a trendy cd case that zips up and have all hooks, swivels and jig heads in that. If i need to change lures just unscrew the hatch.... i try to give them all a wash in warm water (the box too) when i get back, lay them to dry on kitchen towel then lightly spray with inox before tucking them all into bed again lol.

i have a thing with neatness and like everything in order.... not in a weird way, just a girly way :lol: (do i make sense?)


----------

